# Last Looks



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I saw in the north wind topic about the last looks. 
How many of you have used or use them with or without success?

Do the bills really come as yellow as they look in the advertisements?

How do the stakes hold up in the cold?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Porker,

I am probably the only one out here that has a bunch of these decoys. I have about 150. You gotta have a bunch of them to realize how convenient they are. See my article in the December edition to get a better description of how they worked in conjunction with Northwinds. Here is the short response.

How do they work? Do you mean, "Do they attract or flare geese?" We used them for four days along with Northwinds this fall hunting snows. They look just like the Northwinds from downwind but have a tendency to turn their backs to the wind in some cases. This annoyed me plenty. However, it is clear to me that they did not flare birds. Two of us shot 39 birds over them in two hours on a very windy morning. (Probably could have used styrofoam cups though on that day. It was perfect.)

Ya, I guess the bills are a kind of pinkish yellow. I don't think that's an issue. I may cut those bills, heads and necks off anyway to avoid the rotation problem described above.

The stakes are really nice when you have soft soil. However, they will not penetrate frozen or really hard dirt very well. But, what decoy will?? I have been impressed that I can wear gloves and still be able to manipulate the stakes and decoys with no problem. You don't have to have your gloves off in freezing temperatures.

Overall, I am still experimenting with the decoys and am not willing to give up on them. They still have some great setup and takedown advantages and are very compact.

Try a dozen or so. I don't think that is too much financial risk. See if you like them.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I will go re-read your article (old age = short term memory). I definetly appreciate the other info! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Okay was that last Dec or this coming Dec? Just brushed through what looks like most of the articles and did not see it. :idiot: Dam sometimes I am hopeless!!!!


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

It will be in the upcoming December issue.


----------

